# New Korean Martial Arts Moderators



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2004)

Greetings all!

 Just wanted to let you all know that me and Jason Farnsworth will be moderating the Korean Forums.  I'd like to thank the MT team for bringing me on and for the opportunity to contribute.  I hope to live up to their expectations and I'm sure Jason feels the same.

 It will be nice to see these forums become more active with broad, polite exchange, so if you're a KMAist and want to connect with others like you, please spread the MT word, post away and let's broaden the KMA family.

  Cheers and happy posting!

  ~SheSulsa
  ~MT Moderator


----------



## Xequat (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, congrats!  Good choices!


----------



## Zepp (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations to both you shesulsa and Jason!   artyon: 

Now, time to go start some flame wars and make you both earn your keep. :EG:


----------



## Sarah (Dec 16, 2004)

YAY...Congrates Georgia and Jason.. You are both fantastic and will do an awesome job.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Jason, ohhh, does that mean that I can't tell you and Castillo to stay on topic?   TW


----------



## bignick (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats to both of you...I'll have to try to stay in line...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2004)

As the new members on staff, we have high expectations for them both.

The first is to fully restock the mod-bar, which is running dangerously low as of late.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The first is to fully restock the mod-bar, which is running dangerously low as of late.


 _*Trotting to the Mod Lounge with cases of homemade 20% alcohol blackberry wine, lager and gin precariously balanced on head* _


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Jason and Shesulsa.  So where is the party?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 16, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Congrats Jason, ohhh, does that mean that I can't tell you and Castillo to stay on topic?   TW



We _*ALWAYS* _ need to keep an eye on Dr. Kenpo!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi all and thanks for the welcome. I hope to live up to Kaith's expectations. Now as long as everyone plays nicely together I won't have to look like a mean old Ogar. Not that I'm all that scary or anything but everyone in the Korean section seems to be kind to others. 
Anyways I have a background in TKD as for the others  :idunno:  I'm going to have to watch and learn. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 16, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The first is to fully restock the mod-bar, which is running dangerously low as of late.


I'm not sure about everyone else in there but my favorite is Vodka, Rum, & Gin. Pretty much in that order. The long island iced tea is always a favorite though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2004)

Just keep dropping off bottles of Mead with the HeadGeek.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 16, 2004)

So, are you guys going to be responsible for your actions... ahemmm... after all that bar stocking? TW


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2004)

No worries, TW - after my Arizona binge, I am now only pouring.  So I guess that would make me the designated geek!

 Don't worry, I'll let you know if I need backup .... :wink2:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah, I'm backup and forward.  Gee, you can disappear and appear now - just like a genie!  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2004)

** Makes note: Harem tops and pants now manditory Staff uniform, except for Paul J. **
  *goes back to hugging bottle of mead trying to work up enough nerve to try hapkido break falls* :burp:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 16, 2004)

"hapi-kido is a sign..... TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2004)

Opps.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't worry, Bob, we'll pull out the big, cushy mat for ya - not that you could tell the difference in your current state ...


----------



## Miles (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations, hopefully we can keep you both relatively unemployed 


Miles


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm hoping so. However that Kenpo section is going to be a little hairy.


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> As the new members on staff, we have high expectations for them both.
> 
> The first is to fully restock the mod-bar, which is running dangerously low as of late.


2nd time I ran across your B5 quote, and since there are few of us B5 fans and far inbetween, I must say-nice job!!:asian: as well as getting the new mods to re-stock the bar!! LOL


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about everyone else in there but my favorite is Vodka, Rum, & Gin. Pretty much in that order. The long island iced tea is always a favorite though.


restocking the mod bar, Long Island Iced tea? Hmm, I guess I can hang with you folks!! LOL


----------



## floweringknight (Apr 3, 2005)

shesulsa - Congratulations! Are you still recovering from graduation? That was actually a very tame evening by traditional standards; still a lot of fun. We never even got the chance to get to the _"forms part of the evening"!_  You have plenty of time to recover before Sept. 10!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 4, 2005)

floweringknight said:
			
		

> shesulsa - Congratulations! Are you still recovering from graduation? That was actually a very tame evening by traditional standards; still a lot of fun. We never even got the chance to get to the _"forms part of the evening"!_  You have plenty of time to recover before Sept. 10!


 :uhohh: There's so much I don't remember!  One thing I do remember is your goodbye.  I cling to that memory whenever I start to feel bad.  

 And, yes sir, in a sense I'm still recovering - I can't drink hard alcohol anymore.  I tried a little to celebrate something else about a month ago and YOWZA!  This is probably a good thing.  

 I am glad you decided to join us here and have opened up some great discussion thus far.  I invite you to check out all the forums on MT - there is a great deal of entertaining and stimulating discussion in places other than the Korean forums - the general forums are fun and I also moderate the Study.  Wear your flame retardent suit if you go there, though - it gets very heated.

 Thank you for your kindness and your consideration, Sa Bum Nim. :asian:

 Farang!

 JKNK


----------



## floweringknight (Apr 4, 2005)

My pleasure!


----------



## Isrephael (Apr 4, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Greetings all!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that me and Jason Farnsworth will be moderating the Korean Forums.




*various cheers, wolf whistles, and cat calls*

Not that I know the slightest thing about KMA's... 'cept y'all sure do kick mighty purty!  Anyone that can handle The Study must be extremely capable, and should have no problems whatsoever among the Dojang Set.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 4, 2005)

Just as an update, Jason is no longer moderating the Korean forums.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 5, 2005)

One down, one to go


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2005)

I had to step down. I didn't have enough time to look at every thread in every section plus enjoy my family. My little girl is now 7mo. old and a joy to be around. A 4 yr. old boy that wants to rough house all the time and a 9 yr. old girl that needs help with homework. Not enough time in the day to go around. I decided that  I could not give MT the attention it needed so I stepped down.
 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> One down, one to go


 Keep on dreaming.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 7, 2005)

Everyone thinks they are invincible.


----------



## Isrephael (Apr 7, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Everyone thinks they are invincible.


:: arching a brow::

And just what did you have in mind, O Great Vincible One?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 7, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Everyone thinks they are invincible.


 And what point is it, exactly, that you are trying to make?


----------



## Miles (Apr 7, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I had to step down. I didn't have enough time to look at every thread in every section plus enjoy my family. My little girl is now 7mo. old and a joy to be around. A 4 yr. old boy that wants to rough house all the time and a 9 yr. old girl that needs help with homework. Not enough time in the day to go around. :asian:


Good luck seeking balance JF!  

Miles


----------



## bignick (Apr 7, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> And what point is it, exactly, that you are trying to make?


 I took it as good natured ribbing...but we all know what gets lost when thoughts are translated across the web...


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 7, 2005)

Exactly. Just when you think you are in it for the long haul, the gods have other plans for you. But this new book I'm reading, "Hacking into Server Systems for Dummies", is fascinating .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 7, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Exactly. Just when you think you are in it for the long haul, the gods have other plans for you. But this new book I'm reading, "Hacking into Server Systems for Dummies", is fascinating .


 Don't make me byte you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 7, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Good luck seeking balance JF!


Thank you.
I hopefully will be taking a test mid summer and I'm finding that I don't have as much time as I'd like to practice for it. However the family does come first.


----------

